# how to deal with weight-lifting addiction



## KANE_VICIOUS (Mar 11, 2002)

If you had to stop lifting forever due to an injury how would you guys over-come the addiction to lifting? i just cant picture myself not lifting


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 11, 2002)

I would probably start long distance running again, its my second favorite passion.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 11, 2002)

not really sure...life would suck.


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Mar 11, 2002)

but you really have to mess up big time not to be able to lift right?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 11, 2002)

I'm not a doctor but I'd say you'd probably have to loose a limb or be paralised not to be able to lift again. 
Hell, ever see the bruce lee story!!


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 11, 2002)

i never thought about this.i'm not to sure what in the he!! i'd do.its not a pleasent thought.i'd probally sit in front of my computer posting all day


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 11, 2002)

NEVER LIFT AGAIN????      Don't even think about such an awful thing.
  I saw an article on a competing bodybuilder not to long ago ,in FLEX I believe,and the guy only had one leg.If he can do that and there are so many wheelchair bodybuilders,I can't imagine not going to the gym anymore.
  Stress would kill me because weightlifting is my release,and the foundation for alot of other activities in my life.


----------



## syntekz (Mar 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KANE_VICIOUS *_
> If you had to stop lifting forever due to an injury how would you guys over-come the addiction to lifting? i just cant picture myself not lifting




I would most likely do the same. This way I would still stay lean without having to diet that hard.


----------



## Maximum (Mar 11, 2002)

Scotty the Body
Did you know that Bruce Lee retaught his body how to walk, pretty freakin cool to know.

As for the not being able to lift or workout I would probably go nuts and then when I come to my sences I would look at porn all day


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 11, 2002)

Yeah Maximum, thats what I mean, he overcame what would probably have been "wheelchare for life" for most people.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Mar 11, 2002)

I'd take a long nap


----------



## bigtom422 (Mar 11, 2002)

I would run, that is my second choice. 
scotty the body, what kind of long distance did you do??  Did you compete in 5ks or marathons or what???


----------



## Maximum (Mar 11, 2002)

I would ride my bike, fast and far


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 12, 2002)

BigTom, I've done some 5 and 10K, was thinking of doing a marathon this summer but I'm not sure if I want to slack off the weights enough to train for it.  We'll see. 

There are a couple Triathlons this summer I think I'll do. 
How bout You????


----------



## bigtom422 (Mar 12, 2002)

Most of my running was in high school, I ran cross and track, I was better at the long distances. I ran anything from the 400 to the 10k.  I ran a 30k once, but me and two other guys split the laps up, so I only ran 12 of the 36 miles (it wasnt measured accurately cause it was measured from the air).  That was my favorite race.  I have never done a triatholon though, I sink like a lead brick.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 12, 2002)

Hehehehe, yeah, swimming is my down point to, I have the same "lead brick" problem.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 12, 2002)

after giving it more thought, come hell or high water i'd be in the gym.


----------

